# Authentic (!) BLOOPERS of a blackbird



## LaFoto (Jun 18, 2005)

So there was this blackbird sitting in the quince tree in front of my study window making a total racket. Must have been because our cat was sitting in that same window and this young father (?) was protecting its young? Whatever... I tried to get photos of it from inside the window (since opening it would have made him fly away!), fully extended 300mm lens, hand-held, grey weather - blooper. Too bad.

I tried to "rescue" it by means of creating this collage, but - see for yourselves. They are all bloopery beyond repair. I'm too bad a photographer, after all. (Others get bird portraits that are sooo sharp you can see the landscape around them reflected in their eyes, but me? Hmph  )







This was the cropped version of one, the sharpest, of the scanned photos






and this the way I scanned it






while in the original frame (print) there are even more leaves and even less bird to be seen. Harrumph - *real* bloopers


----------



## ferny (Jun 18, 2005)

The pros have nice expensive lenses which lets in loads of light, sometimes they'll slap on a teleconverter or two and they'll use a tripod. So don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## thebeginning (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah. rich jerks.






i like your blackbird shots lafoto! the collage is a nice series.


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 19, 2005)

I like the pictures anyway :mrgreen:


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 21, 2005)

_Blackbird singing in the dead of night....._

*turns his Beatles CD off* 

Nice composure - pity about the focus.


----------

